# Almost all white squirrel



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Got it this morning on my way back in..


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Why did you shoot such a beautiful rare animal? Just messing with you that is unique kill thank for sharing you aught to salt and dry that hide.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw 3 like that in early summer this year on warren rd in canton.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

I was playing a golf course in the UP and saw all kinds of piebald squirrels there.


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

I hope the media don't find out about this. You'll probably be ridiculed like that youngster with the albino deer. Lol! In all seriousness that is a cool looking squirrel.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Cool beans!

There are quite a few all white (not albino) squirrels in the Crooked Lake area. I don't think the folks living there would like people in their yards shooting them.

Oldun


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

nice job that is pretty neat:coolgleam


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Cool looking
Congrats
Had a black squirrel with a white tail running around one of my hunting spots a few years ago. He never gave me a good shot.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Would make a pretty cool mount. Congrats!

Ganzer


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Yea it's goin on the wall. I was worried the broadhead would do a ton of damage. It did but all on the underside. I've never put a stalk on a squirrel thankfully grays don't spook to hard if you are quite and slow.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Kewl! That squirrel looks old too.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

How's this one...


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry for the double shot. Web site issue...


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Could tie some nice fly's with that one.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Cool, we've got one around too.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i am not much into taxidermy,, but unusual ones like that would make an interesting display. unfortunately i'm usually in to big a hurry to get them in a cooking pot to worry about skinning them carefull.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Got him back from the taxi..


----------

